# Lazy Sunday...



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

It's lazy Sunday, mama! We stay in bed alllllll day








O no mama I can't gets up, toooo sleepy








No way! I stay in bed 








Guys come down!








Pleeeease??!! I can'ts jump that far!! Come down here!








Fine! I eats your bully stick then!








Bite bite bite










Happy Lazy Sunday Chi People! We be CHI laxin!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

awww they are so gorgeous!!! how old is the last pup?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they all look so adorable Chi laxin! Lazy Sundays are the best!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

They are all beautiful, I love your chocolate Chi


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

codyann said:


> awww they are so gorgeous!!! how old is the last pup?


Thank you  Leo is just over 11 weeks. 



foggy said:


> Aww they all look so adorable Chi laxin! Lazy Sundays are the best!


Thanks! More Reese and Miley pics as requested Reese put a stop to it though, he hid under the bed until I put the camera away, brat! Aren't they? We need to get our butts in gear and hit the dog park today though while we still have the nice weather. 



angel-baby said:


> They are all beautiful, I love your chocolate Chi


Thank you! And double thank you for singling out Reese, he is the dog love of my life!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Toooo cute! Lazy Sunday's are the best! They are saying, Mama let's just relax all day. I laughed out loud at the, "I just eatz your bully sticks then." :lol:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

How adorable are they! I love their pic!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Toooo cute! Lazy Sunday's are the best! They are saying, Mama let's just relax all day. I laughed out loud at the, "I just eatz your bully sticks then." :lol:


Thank you! Such lazy little things, chihuahuas. Leo is already HOOKED on bully sticks, he cant get enough.



Dragonfly said:


> How adorable are they! I love their pic!


Thank you!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Thanks! More Reese and Miley pics as requested Reese put a stop to it though, he hid under the bed until I put the camera away, brat! Aren't they? !


Aww Reese is camera shy. He should want to show off his gorgeous self, I really love his coloring. Love your new siggy too!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you Paula! I had to coax him out with some treats and then he was persuaded to submit to one more little photo shoot. I got some cute ones of him, I will have to get them onto photobucket soon. Now how about some Pip and Roo???


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are too cute! Heather is offering a great deal on those snuggle beds you linked to you might want to get in on, there's a link in the buyers/sellers section I think  I love Leo and it will be fun to watch him grow


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Thank you Paula! I had to coax him out with some treats and then he was persuaded to submit to one more little photo shoot. I got some cute ones of him, I will have to get them onto photobucket soon. Now how about some Pip and Roo???


Ha, Reese is smart, he knows he gets treats in exchange for photo shoots! 
I look forward to seeing more of the pics!

As for Pip and Roo, considering all these snuggle sacks I'm buying today, a photo shoot will likely be in order soon. :lol:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! I love chocolates, I almost got one, maybe next time. lol Miley is stunning. And little Leo is just so fluffy.


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG! I think I am totally in love with them all! They like to spend their Sundays just like I do...lazing around in my pj's all day, taking the time to relax!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> They are too cute! Heather is offering a great deal on those snuggle beds you linked to you might want to get in on, there's a link in the buyers/sellers section I think  I love Leo and it will be fun to watch him grow


Thanks! O I just saw her post about them, this site leads to so many unplanned shopping sprees! I may need to get another one...



foggy said:


> Ha, Reese is smart, he knows he gets treats in exchange for photo shoots!
> I look forward to seeing more of the pics!
> 
> As for Pip and Roo, considering all these snuggle sacks I'm buying today, a photo shoot will likely be in order soon. :lol:


I bet they will make adorable little snuggle sack models! 



svdreamer said:


> Beautiful dogs! I love chocolates, I almost got one, maybe next time. lol Miley is stunning. And little Leo is just so fluffy.


Thank you! Haha chis come in too many colors, Im always saying that!



JennB said:


> OMG! I think I am totally in love with them all! They like to spend their Sundays just like I do...lazing around in my pj's all day, taking the time to relax!!!


Thank you  Ha! Same here, I think thats why I get along so well with chis.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

They are so cute.I live for lazy Sunday's.

View attachment 5097


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Such cute pictures.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

aw Love the pics they are gorgeous! Little leo is so cute and a little fluff butt haha


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Very sweet pictures.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

MsGramma said:


> They are so cute.I live for lazy Sunday's.
> View attachment 5097


Thank you! Dont we all 



cprcheetah said:


> Such cute pictures.


Thanks!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> aw Love the pics they are gorgeous! Little leo is so cute and a little fluff butt haha


Thank you! So funny you said that, we call him Fuzz Butt all the time. 



Ness♥Bella;774890 said:


> Very sweet pictures.


Thanks!


----------

